# Perlite and vermiculite



## mandyT

Im finding it hard and harder to get vermiculite around my local pet shops. Do you know anywhere that stocks it online ?

Also could I use Perlite instead of vermiculite for leopard geckos eggs and corn snakes eggs ? Do i add water the same as vermiculite ?

and is this the stuff ?

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10288075&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB/categories%3C{9372012}/categories%3C{9372020}/categories%3C{9372095}/specificationsProductType=composts___fertilisers/specificationsSpecificProductType=specialist_compost&ecamp=cse_go&CAWELAID=326891507


----------



## Graham

Wilkinsons normally stock it and are probably a lot cheaper than the petshop, otherwise any garden centre will have it.


----------



## mandyT

are you on about Verm or Per ?


----------



## Graham

Both of them.

Actually the garden centre is probably your best bet at this time of year as Wilko tend to stock it seasonally, they would definitely have it early spring though, I bought loads there this year and it was only a couple of quid for a 5 litre bag.


----------



## mandyT

i know wilkos do perlite but never verm... i will rush in and check them out now  

Thanks 

also would perlite be alright for leos ?


----------



## Graham

They definitely do both in season, as I said I bought loads there earlier this year for growing chillis!

I don't know about using Perlite as an incubation medium, I've only ever incubated turtle eggs and used sand/moss, in horticulture Perlite and Vermiculite are used for slightly different purposes though, Vermiculite is for water retention and Perlite is more for improved drainage, although both hold water.


----------



## nuttybabez

I am going to use perlite for incubating leo eggs next year. I have used vermiculite before and did not have much success with it.


----------



## mandyT

i have used vermiculite but again didnt have brilliant results. so gunna try perlite 

thanks nutty for saying its alright


----------



## biohazard156

I only use perlite for incubating eggs. Gargoyle eggs take in too much water from the verm, so the perlite is perfect as it retains less water. I have had a good hatch rate with cresties, gargs + cave geckos on perlite.

Anna


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve only ever used perlite - its surface stays dry once you`ve wet it, i dont get many eggs going manky.

i use albeys method where you mix the perlite and water 1:0.8 by weight

Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs


----------



## mandyT

okay thanks


----------



## cornmorphs

I only use perlite, from wilkos.
I dont actually measure the amount of water, just one of those things that over time you just use 'the right amount; lol...


----------



## candyazz

i prefer perlite also


----------



## cornmorphs

I always found vermiculite to be very messy..
I know everyone that uses it, likes it, but for me its the fact that its all sticky and looks crap too lol.


----------



## eeji

i use vermiculite from B&Q, and yes its messy and yes some hatchies come out 'gold plated'


----------



## mandyT

i think because both have a similar hatch rate i shell stick to the verm this season round, i still have some left over and im use to it and know what im doing more then the perm... thanks for the information and insight though guys


----------



## James1986

perlite is what i use for Incubating!


----------

